# slow PLL Time Attacks times



## abr71310 (Apr 12, 2009)

I'm hovering around 1:30 -- 1:45 for my PLL time attacks; when divided by the number of algs (21) I get anywhere from 4.28 to 5.25 per algorithm.

How do I speed up this... "type" of solving (for lack of a better word)??

I can't seem to break sub 1:30, either; yesterday I got a 1:31.33 and today I got a 1:30.00...

Is this bad or does it just get faster with time??

NOTE: I've known all 21 PLLs for about two months now. :\


----------



## JustinJ (Apr 12, 2009)

Could you post your individual times for each PLL? Maybe there's one or two you're having trouble with.


----------



## fanwuq (Apr 12, 2009)

I have to be the oddest case ever (except for maybe Tim Sun)
Single average	
1.42	
Average average
1.64
Average total	
34.51	
Single total	
29.83	
PLL time attack single:
around 1:05
PLL time Attack average:
around 1:20
OH PLL time attack single:
1:43.65
OH PLL time attack average:
around 1:45

Some where in my youtube channel are videos that prove that I'm pretty good at executing single PLLs, but suck at time attacks.


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Apr 12, 2009)

abr71310 said:


> "type" of solving (for lack of a better word)



Trial? Mckinley


----------



## abr71310 (Apr 12, 2009)

EmersonHerrmann said:


> abr71310 said:
> 
> 
> > "type" of solving (for lack of a better word)
> ...



Ah, thank you.



Yalow said:


> Could you post your individual times for each PLL? Maybe there's one or two you're having trouble with.



Hmm, maybe I'll post a video of my PLL time attack with captions, it wouldn't take too long.

After I get my stackmat I'll do individual singles + averages of five and post them in a log somewhere.


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (Apr 12, 2009)

1:20.05 PLL time attack on my ES 4x4.  Let's see what happens when my DX meffert's clone arrives.


----------



## Chuberchuckee (Apr 12, 2009)

Use badmephisto's PLL trainer to find out which PLLs are the slowest, then work on practicing those particular PLLs or finding faster algorithms for those cases.


----------



## noblsheep (Apr 13, 2009)

Chuberchuckee said:


> Use badmephisto's PLL trainer to find out which PLLs are the slowest, then work on practicing those particular PLLs or finding faster algorithms for those cases.



was about to say the same thing.

i HATE n perms


----------



## shicklegroober (Apr 13, 2009)

> Use badmephisto's PLL trainer to find out which PLLs are the slowest, then work on practicing those particular PLLs or finding faster algorithms for those cases.



I need to work on PLL's also, however I'm a Mac user and his PLL Trainer won't run on Mac. Anyone have any other programs or know of a free way to run .exe on Mac?


----------



## byu (Apr 13, 2009)

Depending on what Mac you have, you can install Parallels or VMWare Fusion, or a similar program to run .exe, but those aren't free. You can get a free trial though.


----------



## aznfury (Apr 13, 2009)

There are some things to consider/practice if you want to get faster at pll attack.
1. Having less cube rotations can help unless you perform the algorithm flawlessly and fast. 
2. A continuous and fast motion.
3. Do not be afraid to go at fast speed/get over the fear of having your cube pop.
4. Plls suited to your finger tricks.
5. A nice cube would help.
Ththththththats all, folks.


----------



## blah (Apr 13, 2009)

aznfury said:


> There are some things to consider/practice if you want to get faster at pll attack.
> 1. Having less cube rotations can help unless you perform the algorithm flawlessly and fast.
> 2. A continuous and fast motion.
> *3. Do not be afraid to go at fast speed/get over the fear of having your cube pop.
> ...



Not too sure about that myself. Got my fastest time attacks by going slow. Yeah. Going slow. And I'm sure I'm not the only one here with this experience.

Go slow, get the smoothness into your muscle memory first. The only way I can describe this is to go as fast as you can without locking up, that's how slow you should be going. The moment you lock up, you know you're going too fast. Go slower. Keep practicing to get that smoothness into your fingers. Once you're smooth, the speed comes. It does. It just does.

If you're not sure whether you should heed my advice, here's a fun fact: My best single is 36.68, and i'm not Japanese (or Breandan Vallance for that matter)


----------



## Neroflux (Apr 13, 2009)

blah said:


> If you're not sure whether you should heed my advice, here's a fun fact: My best single is 36.68, and i'm not Japanese (or Breandan Vallance for that matter)



breandon vallance has to screw up to get 36s


----------



## qqwref (Apr 13, 2009)

Haha, yeah, I'd agree with blah (even though I'm much slower, my best is 42 something). Don't go your fastest because then you will lock up a lot and your hands will get tired after ten seconds because you're not used to turning continuously at full speed. Instead slow down a little and be smooth.

I got a 1:02 on my 4x4... wouldn't be surprised if Dan or Patrick shows up and gets a 53 or something XD


----------

